# Merry Xmas 2021



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I was digging through some old threads here yesterday....and it reminded me what a fantastic resource this is....and what a wonderful job we had!

Merry Xmas to you all.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Troppo said:


> I was digging through some old threads here yesterday....and it reminded me what a fantastic resource this is....and what a wonderful job we had!
> 
> Merry Xmas to you all.


So true, Troppo. Lately, I've been dreaming about it. The sun is shining over North Yorkshire today. A perfect and contented Christmas to you all.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

And you see? We can all exchange greetings here without being turn 56! Instead of being an expectant telephonist I am an expectant cook (surrounded at present by expectant cats but will have four guests to compete with them when the bird is 'done').


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Varley said:


> And you see? We can all exchange greetings here without being turn 56! Instead of being an expectant telephonist I am an expectant cook (surrounded at present by expectant cats but will have four guests to compete with them when the bird is 'done').


Hope you've put plenty of stuffing in that Manx shearwater, plates gonna be bit sparse otherwise .


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Indeed that would be Dickensian (actually that would fit well with the temperature, don't want to encourage them to come every year!).


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't laugh, in Australia, shearwaters are known as "mutton birds" and Tasmanians, who love a grease-fest, eat them. Not sure if it still happens, but they used to raffle mutton-bird trays in the pubs.

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I take it Christmas 'bungs' were called glass mutton birds. Doesn't have the same ring to it somehow.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Troppo said:


> I was digging through some old threads here yesterday....and it reminded me what a fantastic resource this is....and what a wonderful job we had!
> 
> Merry Xmas to you all.


And to think passengers had to pay for the places we went to. Those evenings crossing the Pacific full moon, myriads of stars, Chatting with the 3rd mate on the 2000-2400 watch. The dreams don’t fade.
Peter


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

P.Arnold said:


> And to think passengers had to pay for the places we went to. Those evenings crossing the Pacific full moon, myriads of stars, Chatting with the 3rd mate on the 2000-2400 watch. The dreams don’t fade.
> Peter


Even the "roaring forties " had some charm,pain in the behind to work in especially in engineroom and meal times/sleeping could be entertaining. But what joy there was stood in the eng room vent fan exhaust,tin or bottle in hand watching the albatrosses perform their aeronautical magic while enjoying one's dirty beers!


----------

